# Redfish in creeks and grass, rod



## WC53 (Dec 2, 2015)

Looking to try a Softer action rod for redfish in creeks and grass. Shoulder issues (Cough age) have me shying from XF rods these days. NE Fl, usually out of a kayak or wade fishing. Any recommendations for a mod-fast easier casting rod with some backbone. 

Thanks


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Sage maverick has backbone but isn’t super fast and has a low weight.
You can also look at much of the TFO lineup.


----------



## Flyboy (Aug 26, 2019)

_You might want to check out the TFO Axiom II, it’s a med-fast action_


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

My bad. Didn't see this was in the fly-fishing forum.

I'm still partial to St. Croix and Loomis rods in fly.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

For fly fishing the Sage Maverick, St Croix Imperial USA, TFO Axiom II (not the II X) or Scott Tidal are all good choices for medium fast/fast rods that work well with a more relaxed casting stroke.
For gear fishing St Croix Tidemaster and TFO Inshore are great rods. None of the a rods listed will break the bank either.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I use the same rod for everything. 6’4” Zephyr Cove Custom medium power extra fast action baitcaster with a Lew’s ProTi reel and 20# Sufix832 braid. Wading with plastics, topwaters, plugs, creeks, drifting, sight casting, wadefishing etc. Get good with one rod and you will rarely need anything else unless you are fishing a super technical style like lobbing dead shrimp.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

The lightest six weight you can afford. Then put a light 7/8 reel on it. Stay on the water longer and cast more and more accurately for a few more hours. I have seen a few older clients cast like Lefty Kreh after switching from heavy eight weights to light six weights.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I use the same rod for everything. 6’4” Zephyr Cove Custom medium power extra fast action baitcaster with a Lew’s ProTi reel and 20# Sufix832 braid. Wading with plastics, topwaters, plugs, creeks, drifting, sight casting, wadefishing etc. Get good with one rod and you will rarely need anything else unless you are fishing a super technical style like lobbing dead shrimp.


Haha I saw “casting rod” and didn’t realize this was in the Fly Fishing section. Sorry! 
I’m fishing an EDGE Beta 8wt and it handles all situations.


----------



## Jdl80 (Nov 19, 2019)

+1 on the tfo axiom II. You could also consider a fiberglass option... not much on the backbone, but that’s kinda the fun part.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

So many great rods. 

I fish a Winston Boron III SX for 8wt rod unless wind is really bad then sage Xi / salt 

the Winston is simply a perfect blend of power and finesse in my opinion. Joy to sling all day.


----------



## WC53 (Dec 2, 2015)

Going to go see if I can find an Axiom and an Imperial USA to test.

Thanks!


----------



## mfdevin (Jun 18, 2020)

I picked up a TFO impact 8wt recently, and while I don’t have a large frame of reference as I’ve only been fly fishing about a year, and my previous two rods were really bad, I feel like it is easy to throw. 20ft, or 60ft, I feel comfortable throwing it. Hope that helps.


----------



## HenryTinSkiff (Jan 14, 2020)

T&T Zone 8wt is an amazing rod. Not flagship prices either. Super accurate and fits your medium fast criteria.


----------



## Zaraspook (Aug 3, 2017)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I use the same rod for everything. 6’4” Zephyr Cove Custom medium power extra fast action baitcaster with a Lew’s ProTi reel and 20# Sufix832 braid. Wading with plastics, topwaters, plugs, creeks, drifting, sight casting, wadefishing etc. Get good with one rod and you will rarely need anything else unless you are fishing a super technical style like lobbing dead shrimp.


Fly rod Smackdaddy


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

CKEAT said:


> So many great rods.
> 
> I fish a Winston Boron III SX for 8wt rod unless wind is really bad then sage Xi / salt
> 
> the Winston is simply a perfect blend of power and finesse in my opinion. Joy to sling all day.


Long time Winston fan here too...except

I do not like the Air's unusual forward leaning stripping guide at least on the example I bought. I bought a 10 W Air and it seems Winston doesn't have a technical reason for this new twist (lean). I ended up discussing with them and the dealer from which I purchased it and sent it to the factory. Winston replaced the guide (it was not defective from a manufacturing standpoint) only it leaned forward like no other stripping guide I've experienced. They were great in replacing it with another guide that stands much more perpendicular to the blank.
Love my Boron II & IIIs.

I'm looking for a 9 W as a hand off rod or backup for me also. I have had good luck with a TFO 8 W (Lefty Kreh) so naturally I'm interested to hear about the Axiom II 9 W that some have suggested. Any real world experience appreciated.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Zaraspook said:


> Fly rod Smackdaddy


Looks like we both suffer from SRS (selective reading syndrome)!


----------



## WC53 (Dec 2, 2015)

SRS, CRS for the old folks...

Now see I am looking at a new reel Too... lol...wife will kill me.. Hydros, 3-Tand, Colton (sale), danielson. What is recommendation these days for 2-250


----------



## WC53 (Dec 2, 2015)

F


Jdl80 said:


> +1 on the tfo axiom II. You could also consider a fiberglass option... not much on the backbone, but that’s kinda the fun part.


Funny you say that, my nephew recommended I get the Fenglass 796-3 and throw it unless I need the 8 wt


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

BrownDog said:


> Sage maverick has backbone but isn’t super fast and has a low weight.


I just picked up a Sage Maverick 8wt. I like it alot so far...reminds me of the Sage ONE...a good bit slower than my NRX 8wt but still has some "ass" to it...


----------



## Wata (Jun 24, 2020)

You can make any rod slower by overlining it. I have done the reverse and "underlined" several of my old Scott rods and now I love them again. I put "underlined" in quotes because these days many lines have crept up a full line weight. So now on my Scott 8 weight, I use lines that were marked as 7 weights by the manufacturer but are really 8 according to AFTMA line weight standards. 

For a quick shooter in the scenario you mentioned, try a line one weight heavier than the rod.


----------



## WC53 (Dec 2, 2015)

Nephew is visiting next week and is going to bring a TFO Impact he doesn’t like for me to try. The price is right  for me to test slower actions.

Anyone know what type of line theses moderate rods like? It’s an 8wt but he says he always underlined it and it would load.


----------



## loganlogan (May 8, 2020)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I use the same rod for everything. 6’4” Zephyr Cove Custom medium power extra fast action baitcaster with a Lew’s ProTi reel and 20# Sufix832 braid. Wading with plastics, topwaters, plugs, creeks, drifting, sight casting, wadefishing etc. Get good with one rod and you will rarely need anything else unless you are fishing a super technical style like lobbing dead shrimp.


Literally laughed out loud, for technically lobbying dead shrimp.


----------

